
Basecamp System Status – why DDoS? - leonvonblut
http://status.basecamp.com/
======
kreeger
DHH is reporting that criminals are bringing down the Basecamp network of
sites in a blackmail attempt. A working writeup is on a gist from DHH right
here:
[https://gist.github.com/dhh/9741477](https://gist.github.com/dhh/9741477)

------
snowwrestler
DDOS is now part of the weather of the Internet. Take it into account or
suffer the consequences.

When high-profile sites got attacked by Anonymous, the rest of us could laugh
and blame those orgs for bringing down the wrath upon themselves.

But the truth is that those were noteworthy exceptions to the norm, which is
that DDOS attacks happen frequently and for no discernible reason.

We would laugh today at a major site that allowed itself to be taken down by a
SQL injection. Time to start thinking the same way about DDOS.

~~~
lucisferre
My concern is when these extortionists realize it is probably going to be far
more effective to DDOS lots of smaller less sophisticated businesses than the
larger more resilient and competent ones.

Targeting hundreds of small-medium sized business websites and automate
e-mails asking for $1000 to get back online.

I see it playing out a lot like phishing scams.

~~~
josefresco
While I tend to agree, 1000's of un-tech savvy people complaining to
lawmakers/authorities about this might have more of an effect than one well
funded corporation.

I actually cringed reading that back to myself (due to structure of US
politics) but I can only hope their voices would be heard.

------
codelittle
Whoever is doing this thank you for reminding me how important Basecamp is to
my business. I hope you are hunted down.

~~~
josefresco
I'm curious (as a non Basecamp user) does BS offer a data export option? Let's
say they have an extended outage, would it be possible to construct a workable
backup based on your backup file (if one exists?)

~~~
flashfabrixx
You can export your data but in their notification when the backup is ready to
download, they'll say "You can't import it back into Basecamp, it's just for
reference."

